# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > General >  Things you want to happen on emmerdale

## bbradshaw

I like when a show gets a new producer cause it brings new ideas in fresh spin on the show. So here are just a couple of things I want to happen.

Finn gets a storyline 
Finn gets a storyline
Finn gets a storyline 
Lawrence comes back (I wanna know more about his past)
Jane and Zak get back together
Andy starts dating 
Adam gets custody of Johnny 
Aaron and Robert take a break from my screen (I love them but come on)
Chas and James to get back together (even though they are little boring but its better than a rapist) 
Charity gets her bum back on more than a episode a month ( I miss her) 
More Cain (say what you want but I love Cain he can do know wrong)
Pearl comes back (what happen to her I forgot) 

Tell me what you want to happen tell me what you think of my list. 
Cheers

----------


## kiwigirl

I've just posted this on the Cain & Moira page... 

I like to see Moira helping Cain with some sort of a scam, putting a bit more passion and lust back into the marriage. 

And I'd also like to see Chas & James back together, she deserves some happiness. And as for that Emma, I hope she gets whats coming to her by Charity. And as for Charity, maybe her and Jai can get back together, they suit each other.

----------

bbradshaw (09-02-2016)

----------


## bbradshaw

I forgot that Charity and Jai were together but your right they suit each very well. Moira and Cain should get some happiness back in the marriage but now that Holly is coming back I'm afraid that might be impossible

----------

kiwigirl (09-02-2016)

----------


## kiwigirl

> I forgot that Charity and Jai were together but your right they suit each very well. Moira and Cain should get some happiness back in the marriage but now that Holly is coming back I'm afraid that might be impossible


Bringing Holly back should be a really good storyline, I wonder if her return with troubles is drug related? Since Cain has to sort it out again.

----------

bbradshaw (16-02-2016)

----------

